# Good city resorts in Europe?



## DebBrown (Aug 4, 2008)

What are good city timeshares in Europe?  I think both London and Paris have timeshares in the city proper.  Are these in good locations for sightseeing?  Any other good city timeshares?

Deb


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 4, 2008)

Hotel Deutschmeister in Vienna, with RCI, is in a great location a couple of blocks outside the ring, but has mostly just a few HU's.  There is also a metro stop half a block away.

Hapimag has a resort I visited that is bang on castle hill in Budapest, a great location.  Hapimag has the most city locations of any timeshare group.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 5, 2008)

Edinburgh Residence in Scotland.  Lapinniemi in Tampere, Finland.  Cordial Theaterhotels in both Salzburg and Vienna.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 5, 2008)

*Dublin*

has Fitzpatrick's Castle Holiday Homes, which are in the posh suburb of Killiney and within walking distance of direct rapid transit into the city.  I have also noticed the Dublin Apartments on RCI's extra vacations going for around $1200 a week. 

Venice has several timeshares, Rome has a one or two.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Allen House, London.

Sloane Gardens, London.


----------

